# Sable coat



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly is sable but because I keep her short coated it only really show in the darker hair in her ears and tail 










The only time you can usually see any darker hair in the rest of her coat is when I bath her and she is totally soaked - it usually shows more on her back but never noticed it quite like I did today 





This is the same bit of her coat when dry 



and a close up where you can just see the black tips on some of her hair


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She is cute. My Jake is a sable parti. You can really see the black racing stripe when he's wet. Sables are really cool to watch change.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Beautiful dogs 
Hippo Jake wallowing


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Be interesting to grow it out and see the changes as it got longer.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It doesn't ever go back. The black on the face and body is just at the end on the hair so once you cut it it's gone.


----------

